# Banned



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I spoke to someone today who was caught co-habiting with his girlfriend, but got banned for 6 months from entering the country! Isn't that a bit harsh? I felt sorry for the guy. He can't even go and see his (new) wife 

I've heard stories of the authorities trying to crack down, but this is a first-hand account. This is a warning to all would-be-criminals!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

VS1 said:


> I spoke to someone today who was caught co-habiting with his girlfriend, but got banned for 6 months from entering the country! Isn't that a bit harsh? I felt sorry for the guy. He can't even go and see his (new) wife
> 
> I've heard stories of the authorities trying to crack down, but this is a first-hand account. This is a warning to all would-be-criminals!


I didn't even think they'd let you come back at all if you'd been caught breaking the law. Didn't she get banned too? 

Warning taken. I'm scheduled to fly to Istanbul on Monday to marry my would-be criminal.


----------



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh wow... congratulations! As for my candidate, apparently his wife is still in Dubai!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

vs1. are you a flight attendant? My last flight to dubai on klm there was a male attendant that looked just like you.


----------



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

No bigdave I'm not! I work in financial recruitment 

Although I'm sure the flight attendant must have been _very_ good looking, I have to say it wasn't me.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

VS1 said:


> No bigdave I'm not! I work in financial recruitment
> 
> Although I'm sure the flight attendant must have been _very_ good looking, I have to say it wasn't me.



lol. well you must have a twin brother. sorry to hyjack your post but i had to ask.


----------



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

How cool would it be to find a long-lost twin brother? I wonder if we'd get along or not. It would be weird though, wouldn't it? How strange!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

VS1 said:


> How cool would it be to find a long-lost twin brother? I wonder if we'd get along or not. It would be weird though, wouldn't it? How strange!



deff wierd. the wierdest thing about you guys is you both live in london/abu dhabi


----------



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

How do you know he lives in London/Abu Dhabi?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

VS1 said:


> How do you know he lives in London/Abu Dhabi?



he sat down and talked with me and my family. very nice guy asking us all sorts of questions about why we were traveling to Dubai.


----------

